# Sieg C6, Grizzly G0516, Hare & Forbes AL-60 Lathe Mods



## JimDobson (Jul 11, 2015)

A video of some small mods that I have done to this lathe. its a Sieg C6 sold by Hare & Forbes in Australia as the AL-60, in the U.S it's sold by Grizzly as the Grizzly G0516 and under the Axminster brand in the U.K

I've had this now for a few years and I've been very happy with the accuracy of this lathe and I've made a ton of things for my toy and model steam hobby that I'm absorbed in.


[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5glxMpnOq_E[/ame]


----------



## rythmnbls (Jul 11, 2015)

Nice work Jim, I bought the same lathe (and mill combo) a few years back. Most of my mods have been on the mill after separating it from the lathe. I'm looking at doing some more mods to the lathe as soon as I get a round tuit 

 Stefan Gotteswinter has a 9x20 lathe with some very nice mods I'd like to copy at some point, you can see his work on youtube here. https://youtu.be/n1ytS1lhVFg

Regards.

Steve


----------



## JimDobson (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi Steve,
I bought the X2 mill separate from my lathe and I just really enjoyed reading your thread of the mods that you did to yours.

Thanks for the link to your thread and thanks for the Youtube link, much appreciated.


----------



## ROB 123 (Jul 15, 2015)

love that dro idea on the tail stock -will be doing that mod .

Rob.


----------



## JimDobson (Jul 17, 2015)

Thanks Rob I use that constantly and it's certainly worth the effort in making.


----------



## ROB 123 (Jul 18, 2015)

I Fitted mine on the top using a pin like you have to stop the quill from pulling back to far .
I found it easier to see the DRO this way, very pleased you showed this as it will make things  more accurate for depth .

I could not drill the stainless for the pin so cut a slot with a fine grinder and glued it all  in place .

Rob.


----------



## JimDobson (Jul 21, 2015)

Great stuff Rob, I bet you'll never know how you managed without it.


----------

